# Good/trusted consultants in India (preferably in Delhi-NCR) for IT Jobs in Germany



## curiousraj (Sep 23, 2013)

What are some good/trusted consultants in India (preferably in Delhi-NCR) for overseas jobs in Europe/America?
I am having more than 8 years of experience working in IT field. Currently I am based in Gurgaon (India).


----------

